# New Music - The Final Ticket (Carousel of Fright)



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Just finished with this piece today! 

Hope you enjoy! 

Feel free to share and download! 

https://soundcloud.com/world-of-fright/the-final-ticket


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Another excellent track, WoF.


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Love your work! Would the permission to share your work include playing it on podcasts? I help contribute to a show called "Six Foot Plus" and I'd love to include "Ghost In The Storm" (complete with a plug for your website) on it.


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Atomic Mystery Monster said:


> Love your work! Would the permission to share your work include playing it on podcasts? I help contribute to a show called "Six Foot Plus" and I'd love to include "Ghost In The Storm" (complete with a plug for your website) on it.


Thank you very much! Absolutely, feel free to share! And thanks also for the plug!


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

This is great. Awesome work!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks! I'll be sure to post a link to the episode when it goes up (which should be around the 18th).


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

brilliant work


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

fennyann said:


> This is great. Awesome work!


Thank you very much for listening and for the comment!


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

SAMHAYNES said:


> brilliant work


Thank you very much Sam!


----------



## 52475 (Oct 7, 2013)

I really like the pipe organ sample. What software did you use? Was it a plug-in for your score writing software, like Garritan? Very nicely done!


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the comment! The organ was a patch from Garritan Instant Orchestra. It's really a great entry level VST. I'll be getting GPO too real soon.


----------



## 52475 (Oct 7, 2013)

World of Fright said:


> Thanks for the comment! The organ was a patch from Garritan Instant Orchestra. It's really a great entry level VST. I'll be getting GPO too real soon.


I went on their website and saw they have various packages and you can get them all in one for a reduced price. I like the VST you used, so now I'll consider checking out their other packages!

Thanks!


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Well done. I had searched a while back forever trying to find something like this when I was thinking of doing a creepy carnival/circus theme and just could never find the right sound. This sets the tone and gives the right vibe IMO.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I just wanted to let everyone know that the episode of Six Foot Plus featuring World of Fright's "Ghost In The Storm" is now available here!


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

EviLEye said:


> Well done. I had searched a while back forever trying to find something like this when I was thinking of doing a creepy carnival/circus theme and just could never find the right sound. This sets the tone and gives the right vibe IMO.


Thank you very much! I appreciate it!


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Atomic Mystery Monster said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that the episode of Six Foot Plus featuring World of Fright's "Ghost In The Storm" is now available here!


That's so awesome! It's really a great podcast too. Extremely well produced! A lot of great music from so many different talented dark musicians, it's really fantastic! I'm honored to be a part of this last episode. Thank you!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice work, love both tracks.


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

kprimm said:


> Nice work, love both tracks.


Thank you very much for the comment!


----------

